# Tank Heaters



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Anyone know of a honey settling tank heater that I can put under my tank ?


----------



## txbeeguy (Jan 9, 2003)

Yep, several of the bee equipment companies offer heaters that wrap around the outside of a tank. You could also see if a 'water bed' mattress heater would work (I'm not sure they get hot enough but since you don't want to heat your honey to a real high temperature, it would probably work). I've also seen just the heat from regular light blubs used to warm honey.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Try searching on the net for a hot plate to heat with (not one of those dinky things but the large type).

Clay


----------

